# 86 300ZX alternator install



## 86_300ZX (May 30, 2009)

Car- 1986 300ZX GL non-turbo 

I am new to Nissans. I just got rid of my 93 honda civic for this car. It is kinda alien to me but I have common knowledge of cars.

I have the Chilton manual but it doesn't have where the wires go on the back of the alternator. I got this car without an alternator. I am guessing that the little one is the ground and that is the one I don't know where it goes.


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

chiltons help, but the factory service manual will help more. it should be in there. you can download it here. 


XenonZ31 Reference

hope that helps


----------



## 86_300ZX (May 30, 2009)

i got it done. thanks


----------

